# شروحات مصورة لتعديل البورتريه مقدمة من المصورة وفاء



## اسامة الاحمر (5 أبريل 2018)

*
شروحات مصورة لتعديل البورتريه مقدمة من المصورة وفاء









الشروحات تتضمن 
1- camera raw
2- frequency separation 
3- dodge & burn
4- eyes & hair editing تعديل العين والشعر
5- image sharpenessحدة الصورة
6- Increase insulation زيادة العزل 
7- Tones التبيهيت
8- save image حفظ الصورة 

سغر الشروحات 39$ فقط 
حساب الانستجرام لطلب الشروحات 
https://www.instagram.com/w.jhw *​


----------

